# Coffee while camping?



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Went camping on the weekend and took the cheap Moka pot with us. Didn't make a brilliant coffee but I've not played with it much. Is it worth spending time with it or should I move on to a plunger? Any other methods?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Aeropress worked for me last time I went camping...


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to think I made a good Moka pot until I tasted other methods and now I struggle to make something which I would not consider burnt. I really need to experiment with it. The smell that wafts of a Moka pot when everyone is just waking up though is amazing though. Gets everyone on their feet.


----------



## Thanet (Sep 10, 2011)

A simple Phin Filter (Vietnamese drip filter) works well if you are just making one cup at a time. You can buy them for about £3.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's important to use a filter type grind with a moka pot, finer espresso type grinds may overextract. Also, kill the extraction before all that steam starts "flolloping" out (you only want hot water going through the grinds, not steam), dunk the base in cold water (or wrap with a cold, wet cloth - but be careful as wet cloth will conduct the heat to your hands) whilst liquid is still running from the centre pipe. I recently rediscovered the joys of the moka pot & think that it stands up to other methods when done right.

Whether it is the best method for camping...is another thing...maybe metal press pot, Melitta style filter, stainless Kalita Wave (& pouring kettle that will go on the gas)? Though cones of any sort don't seem the most stowable?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Just been looking at the Aeropress. If you are making just one cup do you use the same amount of coffee and less water?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Aeropress is very good for camping or if traveling fast and light you could consider a Jetboil with plunger accessory or a pack of Kalita Kantans.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I use a Moka pot for camping. Cheap and robust, gets thrown around and into the washing up bowl, washed in rivers etc. No paper filters to get damp or forget. No glass to smash. Ideal.

MWJB's advice on when to stop the heat is spot on. I always dilute with water and add milk. Don't know why but Moka pots seem to impart a certain sweet flavour to coffee, but it isn't unpleasant. Big Alessi pot does 3 massive mugs when diluted with hot water.

I use preground coffee for it. It's camping....everything tastes better anyway


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Are the aeropress glass or plastic?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Plastic, but need paper filters.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Of you want espresso then a mypressi twist can produce good results anywhere. You'll need a decent hand grinder like a porlex, some small gas cartridges (the ones they use for whipped cream) and burner/kettle. If you want milk a little caffetiere or geothermal will get you a decent cappuccino. It's a bit of a faff, but worth it for a tasty coffee!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@ Totally Wired - "Just been looking at the Aeropress. If you are making just one cup do you use the same amount of coffee and less water?"

I'd personaly start out at ~6.3% brew ratio (14.5g grinds to 230g water) if you are going to press through all the water. This will give you roughly 210g of coffee which is nearly a mugful. There are stronger recipes like the HasBean brew guide (which makes more of a concentrate that you then dilute), but I'm not sure that many folk actually use it as described in the Aeropress literature.

...which, thinking about it, makes me concur with Expo's approach: going back to the moka pot, one advantage is (whilst you could weigh everything out, if you wanted) dose & water are pretty well preset by the pot dimensions, which saves you having to take scales camping.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Another vote for a Moka pot, i have a small Stainless Stella think its the 4 cup and i has been round most of Europe and some of North West Africa while i was living in my truck and lasted 2 years of being bashed about

Agree with Expo & MWJB on stoping the brew before the steam and plop plop starts.

i have found that some coffees tastes better in a Moka than any other form of brewing method and does impart a unique flavour i still use mine at home sometimes.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You can get stainless steel filters for the aeropress!


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

A simple filter over a cup will be great!


----------



## SandMulls (Aug 21, 2012)

I've brought my moka pot with me whenever I go camping and have always managed to get a decent moka pot coffee. To do so, you might want to preheat the water. Also, try to monitor closely the temperature. Remove the pot from the heat source a couple of seconds before it starts rattling.


----------



## Cotti (Sep 1, 2012)

Smartcafe Cafetiere Hot Mug is what I use for camping it's £7









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smartcafe-Cafetiere-Hot-Mug-Red/dp/B0007MTNH2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346675227&sr=8-1

Paul.


----------



## beachouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I took my presso camping in France... It was car camping not back packing so I threw it in. It worked well. Amazing how fast water boils on a camp cooker. Heated up the portafilter in the pot first. Found some Colombian coffee in the Caréfour supermarket that had a grind that matched the presso well.


----------

